# R.I.P Wheatley. What killed him?



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, Betta lovers.

It's been a while, but I've come back from a long hiatus to inform you that, as for 9:55 PM tonight, Wheatley, my very first betta, has died and I don't know why.

Since Friday, he has been hanging at the top of the tank, pale and lethargic, not at all like his usual self. Thinking it was him being bloated, I fasted him Saturday and by Sunday, he was in a 1 gallon tank with 1/2 tsp of AQ salt. 
On sunday, he appeared to have holes in his fins and while his belly was still swollen, he seemed to be swimming around fine, still hanging at the top of the tank mostly. A small section of his back tail fell off and I decided then to treat for Fin Rot.

He kept eating until tonight, when I tried to feed him and he wouldn't take it. He was, once again, hanging at the top of the tank, but I just chalked it up to him being bipolar. I looked at him again and there he was, dead at the bottom  So now, I'm trying to figure out what killed him. I want to make sure it was nothing contagious so I could reuse the tank and such for when...if, I get a new little one.

I loved Wheatley. He was a lively little boy and while I was busy with school and work, I tried to be the best owner I could for him. I just fear that my best, even through my busy schedule, wasn't good enough for him.

RIP, Wheatley. I'm so sorry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Wheatley. I'm sure you did your best for him and gave him a good home with lots of love.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Dramaqueen. The memory of him is still in that tank he used to own and I find myself paranoid everytime I turn on the TV thinking 'This'll stress him out!' lol


----------

